
Apple Silicone - Apple is building its own processors for future Macs - sahin-boydas
https://9to5mac.com/2020/06/22/arm-mac-apple/
======
sahin-boydas
[https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/22/apple-is-building-its-
own-...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/22/apple-is-building-its-own-
processors-for-future-macs/)

------
sahin-boydas
“People who are really serious about software should make their own hardware.”
is Alan Kay's famous words.

------
joking
curious that they almost never said arm and referred to it as "apple silicon".

